# Whats better EBC Redstuff or Mintex



## X ClusivE (May 26, 2003)

I was looking for opinions on better pads EBC REDS or GREEN STUFF or 
MINTEX??


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Whats better EBC Redstuff or Mintex (X ClusivE)*

Depends...what are you looking to get out of them?
Better stopping distances?
Reduced noise?
Less dust?


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Whats better EBC Redstuff or Mintex (X ClusivE)*

These are two completely different pads, bro.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Whats better EBC Redstuff or Mintex (X ClusivE)*

different products for different uses.
How do you use your car and what are your goals?
--peace,
Kevin


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Whats better EBC Redstuff or Mintex (bluevr6)*

NO MATTER WHAT!!! DONT GO WITH MINTEX.... I HAVE THEM... I HATE THEM! ok enough screaming... mintex redbox are on my ecs tuning crossdrilled/sloted rotors and the pads heat up and stop braking... they suck! dont go with them i am right now in processes of getting new pads... either ebc greenstuff or hawk hps street compound... so far i havent heard any bad things about hawks street pads.. just trying to find a cheaper place to order them for my car... goodluck in picking... i just have bad experience with the mintex...


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Whats better EBC Redstuff or Mintex (Maverik869)*

red stuff for track days autoXing, green stuff for daily &"spirited" romps


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Whats better EBC Redstuff or Mintex (purplejettahondaeater)*

I just ordered a set of Mintex Red's. I haven't installed them but the reason I ordered them was mainly due to the fact that they dust less than OEM pads and the OEM pads are starting to squeek pretty bad. I've heard many good comments on them and they aren't that expensive like some of the others.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Whats better EBC Redstuff or Mintex (2.0LGtiPwr)*

i am telling u... just going down hill on a highway..(goign 65). holding the brake alittle to slow down for an exit bellow... they heat up so bad that they start making this loud turbine noise.... and somewhat stop braking...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Whats better EBC Redstuff or Mintex (Maverik869)*

Mintex Red Box are basically OEM pads that offer less dust....


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Whats better EBC Redstuff or Mintex (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_... they heat up so bad that they start making this loud turbine noise.... 

The noise is from your rotors ... x-drilled rotors do this. Not sure how you're getting pad fade just exiting a highway ... unless you're riding your brakes. Mintex Redbox are inexpensive pads that offer OE performance with less dust. I don't like them either, but they never faded any sooner than the OE pads did.
If you want better than OE braking, you need to spend a bit more and go for one of the major players in friction material ... Porterfield, Hawk, Ferodo, etc ... .


----------



## SilverThunder (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Whats better EBC Redstuff or Mintex (X ClusivE)*

I just place an order for EBC Red Stuff and ECS Slotted and X Drilled
Any experience with the EBC Red Stuff in aggressive street scenario.
ST


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Whats better EBC Redstuff or Mintex (SilverThunder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverThunder* »_Any experience with the EBC Red Stuff in aggressive street scenario.ST

Yeah, red's will not get into their heat range and will eat rotors.
Peace,
Kevin


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Whats better EBC Redstuff or Mintex (bluevr6)*

i love the red stuff pads, but ONLY i mean ONLY use them on track days, i ate my front rotors within a wekk hehe


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Whats better EBC Redstuff or Mintex (f1forkvr6)*

they fade alittle bit less then stock pads... and i dont ride my brakes but i usualy give them a good workout... i just ordered hawks hps street pad from tirerack and SS lines from http://www.rpi-equipped.com they are running a sale on them $149 ... i think its the cheapest i have seen for a GTI setup(6lines) after i get that put in i will get someone to power bleed my lines with the Super Blue Racing fluid and then i think everything should be good to go on the brakes..


----------

